# We're Back after a wonderful month!



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Greg and I arrived home this evening after our month in France. It was beyond wonderful and it is hard to believe that we were in so many places. We had rain on the first night and on the fourth morning and from then on the sun shone non-stop.

It will take a bit of time to collate all the info but some of the places we visited were (not in this order necessarily!)

Barfleur
Bayeux
Chartres
Ange (Loire valley)
Lake Annecy
Semur en Auxois
Aubignas
Ste Maries de la Mer
Aix en Provence
Ile d'Oleron

Our favourite without doubt was Lake Annecy. We wildcamped and used Aires apart from four nights in campsites. The van performed wonderfully, never missed a beat and our new Strida bikes were used constantly, opening up a whole new dimension to the trip.

I'm feeling wonderfully happy and fullfilled tonight. I hope everybody is well and I will post some pics when I get a chance. 

Ca


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome back and glad you had a good trip.
France is so suited to Motorhomes, you can get into towns and they welcome you.
You've certainly covered the miles and I agree Lake Annecy is wonderful but so too are many other places. 
Get the washing done and then I bet you'll be planning your next trip.
I look forward to the photos

Jan


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Ring, Ring, Ring, Ring.
Home all day.
Dying to hear your news.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Ca - it sounds like a great trip. Welcome back!  

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome home Ca lovely to see you back and so pleased you had such a great time. :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And you didn't call in.................  I'm so disappointed....  

You must have passed very close. But glad you had a great time.

Ray.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back, glad you had a wonderful trip. Looking forward to your blog :wink: 

Once all the washing is done etc, you will want to be off again.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

raynipper said:


> And you didn't call in.................  I'm so disappointed....
> 
> You must have passed very close. But glad you had a great time.
> 
> Ray.


So sorry Ray. We thought that we would just spend one night in Barfleur, and ended up staying for four. I will put your details into the Satnav for the next trip and I promise we will drop by and stay a night.

Ca


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Ca.
Of course you know the east coast of the peninsular is usually a couple of degrees cooler than the west..???

Barfleur and St. Vaast la Haugue are picturesque ports. We do peace and tranquillity on the other coast.

Ray.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Great to hear from you tonight Catherine.
1hour 40 mins plus first call.
Neil said " What do ye have to talk about"
If he only knew. LOL


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome back Ca.

Glad you had a good time...and a whole month....very nice!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hello Ca & welcome back

AS a matter of interest how was Isle d'oleron after the storm? I know it didn't get hit as badly as Isle de Re but we're hoping to get to Oleron in June & wondered if it's "recovered".

Thanks


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Hello Ca & welcome back
> 
> AS a matter of interest how was Isle d'oleron after the storm? I know it didn't get hit as badly as Isle de Re but we're hoping to get to Oleron in June & wondered if it's "recovered".
> 
> Thanks


We saw no evidence of damage, though we didn't walk the beaches this time. It was fairly quiet during the day, but the weather was amazing, hot and sunny just like when we were there last April. The only visible sign was that the WW2 bunker on the beach at VertBois was listing a little bit.

The campsite at Le Grand Village Plage was undamaged as far as we could see. They are offering a Camping Car Accuieil stop over for nine euro, arrive at 6 and leave by 10am and full use of showers washing etc, tho not hookup at that price, Best value we found.


----------

